# Assassin - assassinated!



## orionmystery (Aug 22, 2013)

Zodariid spider with assassin bug prey! I normally only see Zodariid with ant prey but this one caught a big Reduviid!



IMG_9921 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Acanthaspis sp. nympy with ant carcasses on its back for camouflage.



IMG_9060 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Acanthaspis inermis with ant prey



IMG_9909 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Unidentified Reduviid with termite prey



IMG_9876 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Yeah, it's an assassin buy (nymph) as well...sorry, too big for the MPE65



IMG_0078 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Unidentified assassin nymph



IMG_9110 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


another nymph



IMG_7538 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More assassin bugs: Assassin bugs | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cbarnard7 (Aug 22, 2013)

awesome pics! But more importantly, I feel like I have bugs crawling all over me now.


----------



## SashaT (Aug 22, 2013)

Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 22, 2013)

I think a forum rule should be if a spider is involved it needs to be mentioned in the title...lol thanks in advance for the nightmares......Great pics though I love the ant carcass one...


----------



## mishele (Aug 22, 2013)

Amazing stuff as always!! Keep posting!!


----------



## Juga (Aug 22, 2013)

mishele said:


> Amazing stuff as always!! Keep posting!!



Agreed, great photos. 

Buttttttttttt (pun not intended)
Mishele your gif avatar mispelled 'loving.'


----------



## mishele (Aug 22, 2013)

I guess its a dumb chick with a hot a$$...lol


----------



## EDL (Aug 22, 2013)

mishele said:


> I guess its a dumb chick with a hot a$$...lol



Lol, the caveman in me is thinking it's not just the ass itself, but the way she moves it....


----------

